# Charleston Froggers



## Hennessy (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello All,

I'm new to this forum. I'll be moving to Charleston in July. Once moved, I'll be setting up several PDF and red-eyed tanks. Possibly breeder tanks. I'm interested if anyone is in the Hilton Head, Myrtle Beach, Charleston, and Columbia area and would like to start a group. Nothing formal. Just a grill and a few beers. No idea about meeting dates yet. Just throwing a line out there. Hope we can get 10 or 12 dedicated froggers. I haven't seen a real solid thread in this area so come out of hiding everyone!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Hennessy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm new to this forum. I'll be moving to Charleston in July. Once moved, I'll be setting up several PDF and red-eyed tanks. Possibly breeder tanks. I'm interested if anyone is in the Hilton Head, Myrtle Beach, Charleston, and Columbia area and would like to start a group. Nothing formal. Just a grill and a few beers. No idea about meeting dates yet. Just throwing a line out there. Hope we can get 10 or 12 dedicated froggers. I haven't seen a real solid thread in this area so come out of hiding everyone!


Check out the local group for north and south Carolina. I'll post a link when I get on my computer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks Chris! I found you guys. See you in July!


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

There are two of us down in Savannah(James67 and myself), and I can think of two guys that actually live in Charlestown(ryan0marsh and dflorion). Have fun in Chucktown it is quite a nice area. I sneak up there myself every now and then.


----------



## cryptokat (Mar 9, 2008)

I am also currently in Charleston. I have lived here for 7 months but will be moving again soon... either off to med school or to where my husband gets stationed next. Keep me posted on any local events!


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

I used to live in Charleston. Currently living in Columbia, but visit there about once a month. Glad you could join us. 

Eric

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I will be in Charleston Wednesday night if anyone wants to get together for a beer, staying near the coliseum.


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

I've been out of the loop for about 3 years and really missing my frogs  so who's here in charleston?


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm in Savannah, Ga. Unfortunately, a lot of froggers have recently moved out of the area (james67, flapjax3000, dflorian). But there is still a good sized group of people in the SC-NC-GA area.

Kevin


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

All of you are invited to join our Charlotte Area Meetup if you're not already planning on doing so. The meet will coincide with the Charlotte Repticon the weekend of Aug 25 & 26. We're still trying to decide whether the meet will be Saturday or Sunday, so feel free to join our discussion on that. 

I just recently made the trip down to Charleston from Charlotte and it's not a bad drive at all, took us a little over 3 hours.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

I am down in Augusta, have a ton of frogs.


----------

